# ATO: Are you using your ABN?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's small business newsroom:

https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/smallbusiness/General/Are-you-using-your-ABN-/
[HEADING=2]Are you using your ABN?[/HEADING]










*23 March 2021*

Keeping up to date with your tax, super and business registration obligations helps us know your business is active and you need an Australian business number (ABN).

If you haven't used your ABN for a while, we may contact you about cancelling your ABN. We may also contact you about your ABN if your business situation has changed.

Your ABN data is a vital source of information for business, government and the community. ABN data provides important business details so that government agencies can deliver support measures, including during unfortunate events.

To ensure you don't miss out on government support, it's essential that you regularly review your ABN details and keep them up to date. You should cancel your ABN if your business is no longer operating, so that government agencies can tailor their support to those that need it.

It's important to check that you have listed the physical address of your business.

You may have listed your tax or BAS agent's address as your primary business physical address. This can make it difficult for emergency services and government agencies to contact you. You can list both your mailing address and your physical location address separately on your ABN data.

You can check and update your ABN details online at any time.

*Next step:*


Find out more about updating or cancelling your ABNExternal Link
*More information:*


The Australian Business Register (ABR) and ABR integrity


----------

